# Tivo Network Advice needed



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Currently I have my Tivo networked via a 20m crossover cable and I get Pipex ADSL via a usb modem and XP dialup connection. 

Now, I have just signed up for Sky Broadband and found out the only equipment they provide is a wireless router which will need to plug into the ethernet socket now occupied by Tivo's crossover cable.

Does anyone know if I will be able to access Sky's broadband by simply reprogramming my usb modem with their details?

If I am forced to use their wireless router, what are the implications for my Tivo network: will my crossover cable work by plugging it into their router? If not what will I need to get Tivo hooked up?

Please use very simple language as this networking stuff does my head in big time.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just plug the Tivo into the router using a standard network cable, NOT a cross-over, and set it up so that you can access your Tivo that way. The added bonus being that you can then access your Tivo from anywhere in the world via a web browser


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Yeah I thought a crossover cable wouldn't work - trouble with this solution is the complicated routing of the current cable. It would be a lot of work (including decorating!) replacing it.

That's why I am anxious to know if there is any reason why Sky's adsl would not work through a normal adsl modem.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Get a short crossover cable and a cable-connector and add them to one end of the cable you have - et voila! a long non-crossover cable 

As a side note, it may be worth trying your existing crossover cable as-is anyway, as most routers are self-sensing and will work with either.


----------



## BobBlueUK (Jan 4, 2002)

Restorer said:


> Does anyone know if I will be able to access Sky's broadband by simply reprogramming my usb modem with their details?


People have managed to use their old routers to connect to Sky, but to do so you first need to find out your Sky username/password from the Sky router. This involves upgrading the router to Netgear firmware (though I understand you can downgrade back to the Sky firmware again afterwards). More details in this thread at the Skyuser forum (idiot's guide to the firmware upgrade in this post).

Having said that, unless your old modem is capable of ADSL2+ you'll be limited to ADSL1 speeds (only a prob on Sky's Max connection). Technically Sky only allow you to use their router to connect so you'd also be breaking the rules.

Might be easier to follow blindlemon's advice!


----------



## BobBlueUK (Jan 4, 2002)

Sky's router is based on the Netgear DG834GT, and a bit of searching on that reveals that it does auto crossover detection so you should be able to plug in the crossover cable without worrying...


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Great news - thanks for the tech info and thanks Bob for letting me know about what I'm sure will be a very useful forum.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

My router (not provided by sky) has auto-switching ports, so straight or crossover cables all work regardless. It's worth trying before you buy more bits.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Yep, thanks, here's hoping - should know within the week. At worst I hope I'll only need what Blindlemon suggested. After all the hassle I had routing the cable up walls behind bits of moulding and through the loft, I don't think I could face pulling it all out again just yet.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Well the nightmare has begun - just hope I can get my Tivo network back. But that is the least of my problems as I cannot get connected to the new router at all. Sky are sending another but I am not at all convinced this one is faulty. When I try the IP address of the router (192.168.0.1) I get the "page cannot be displayed" error in XP and "cannot connect to this server" in Firefox.

Now can one of you networking experts tell me if having had my crossover cable to the Tivo plugged into the LAN socket on the PC could be behind any of this? The only thing the Sky people told me to try was adding a new default gateway with the same address as the router. I told them about the Tivo but they of course do not understand. Is there anything else I should change to get the old Tivo settings out of XP's head?

Any help appreciated as I think this is a connection problem (maybe with Tivo implicated somewhere) rather than a faulty router.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

If the crossover cable is connected PC to TiVo, how is the router connected to the PC?


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

No. no. I've unplugged the crossover cable. Haven't even thought about what to do with the Tivo until I can get the router working. Just wondering if having had the Tivo plugged in has left any kind of settings behind.

You can tell I haven't got a clue how these things work lol.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Ok, got the router working - eveidently needed to run "netsh interface blah blah" and now it connects fine.

What I need to know now if what to do with the Tivo cable. The Tivo ip address is 192.168.1.200. Do I just plug the cable into a spare port? But my router is in 192.168.0.1. Which do I need to change and how please?


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

OK, off the top of my head, there a few things you need to do.You need to change the IP of your Tivo, so it's on the same subnet, so you need to change it from 192.168.1.200 to 192.168.0.200

And you also need to set it's gateway to your router (192.168.0.1)

Can you connect your TiVo to your router directly?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Is your router also a switch, does it have more than one ethernet port?

If so, plug the Tivo into it as well.

The outline of what you need to do to get the Tivo on the right subnet is this, but i don't have all the command to hand to spell it out.

Connect tiVo and PC to the router

Tivo is on the 192.168.1.x subnet and PC is on the 192.168.0.x subnet so they can't talk to each other. You need to temporarily manually set the PC to be on the 192.168.1.x subnet by opening the Network Connections and under IP changing the settings from Get automatically to, say 192.168.1.200. You should then be able to telnet in to the Tivo. Run nic_config_tivo and change the IP address to 192.168.0.201 and the gateway to the address of your router. Restart the Tivi, change your PC's IP back to Auto and restart it.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

You're a star Stuart. Up and running tho not without a hiccup.

I managed to get the Tivo connected just fine but then when I changed the PC back to auto, I lost the internet connection and the router. I put the router address in manually and managed to talk with it but couldn't get he internet back. Finally did what the kid last night suggested and all is well. Tell me what exactly does "netsh interface ip reset resetlog.txt" do exactly. Is it just some kind of cure-all for networking problems or what?

Anyway, for anyone thinking of joining Sky, go for it. Pipex always told me that according to BT my line would only do 1mbps (they were still maintaining this a few weeks ago). Yet here I am on Sky Connect paying £7 a month less (soon to be £14 a month less when LLU happens at Xmas) synching at 4.5 and averaging over 3mbps on Adslguide Speed Test.

Many thanks again for everyone's help.


Tom


----------

